# mastère / master / maîtrise / magistère / bac+4/+5



## Gul

Salut
Est-ce  que  le mot  "mastère" est  utilisé  pour  designer  le  type  d'etude  qu'on  fait  apres  avoir  obtenu  le diplome professionelle ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## frenchaudrey

Bonjour

Le mot "mastère" (ou "master") est utilisé par désigner un diplôme généralement obtenu à l'université après deux ans d'étude (4ème et 5ème années universitaires) suite à une licence (trois ans : 1ère, 2ème et troisième années universitaires).
Le mastère est divisé en deux ans donc : Mastère/Master 1 (4ème année universitaire) et Mastère/Master 2 (5ème année).

[…]


----------



## Flow91

Pour info, le mastère, est une année supplémentaire de spécialisation après le bac+5 
aucun rapport avec le master des universités


----------



## Ploupinet

Si, un seul : en anglais, "mastère" devient "master" ! 
Sinon attention, en effet, un mastère n'a rien à voir. On a d'ailleurs dû garder les deux orthographes en français pour pouvoir différencier les homonymes !


----------



## alenaro

Salut, je suis un garçon italien qui necessite d'un aide avec une traduction de l'anglais ou l'italien au français. Pourriez-vous m'aider?
Est-ce qu'il est possible dire, en français, "Master universitaire de 2eme niveau" ? Comment peux-je rendre ce type de cours universitaire dans votre langue?

Merci à tous


----------



## TitTornade

bonjour,
Si tu parles du diplôme obtenu après 5 années d'études universitaires, tu peux dire "master 2e année" ou "master 2" voire "M2".


----------



## alenaro

Non. En Italie à la fin de 4 ou 5 ans de universitè on prend une maitrise après la presentation de une thése finale. Après ça il est possible de continuer les études et s'inscrire à ce que ici on appelle Master. Le 2eme niveau ici c'est le plus haut. Un master, toutefois, n'est pas un PhD.

Y-a-t il une façon pour le rendre en français? Ou simplement, comment rendrez-vous ça? Je vous remerci.


----------



## Corsicum

Un exemple pour les mathématiques et l’informatique :
Cf. la présentation bilingue, Français, Italien :
_Première année de Master de mathématiques. 
Deuxième année deMaster de mathématiques_.
Master
Master
_Exemple de master 1 2 en informatique :_
Département Informatique - Accueil

Si tu fais des études scientifiques ton niveau de Français semble correct, tu pourras avoir des cours sur place suivant les universités.
Voir aussi :
http://www.universite-franco-italienne.org


----------



## TitTornade

Avec les réformes qui font suite au Processus de Bologne, c'est difficile à traduire. Tu peux peut-être regarder sur la page "processus de bologne" dans le wikipedia français : cela te renseignera sur les changements dans l'enseignement supérieur en France, Belgique et Suisse.

c'est difficile de traduire "master" en français si ça n'existe pas...

est-ce qu'il faut avoir obtenu un "master" pour continuer en PhD ?
ou est-ce qu'après une "maîtrise" on choisit soit un PhD, soit un "master"  ?


----------



## alenaro

Ta deuxieme affirmation c'est celle juste. Après mon maitrise Je peux m'inscrire soit à un Master soit à un PhD...


----------



## TitTornade

OK !
Est-ce qu'un "master" est un diplôme professionnel ? si oui, on peut le traduire par "Ingénieur" ou par "diplôme d'ingénieur" ou "niveau Ingénieur"


----------



## alenaro

Pas du tout! On a beaucoup de Masters, mais la majeure partie on ne peut pas dire que offre une preparation professionel. Je parlerai mieux de Cours d'etudes et de recherche...toutefois ça depend de ce que tu choisis. Il est vrai quand meme que les meilleurs Masters donnent la possibilité de faire des stages...


----------



## TitTornade

comme je te l'ai dis en message privé, je ne traduirais pas le terme "master" mais je préciserais "Master (BAC+6) de .... obtenu à l'université de ..."


----------



## Ploupinet

Attention quand même que depuis la réforme LMD, "Master" est exactement le niveau bac+5 en France. Au-dessus de ce niveau, on a le *master spécialisé*, qui peut correspondre à ce que tu cherches, je pense, Alenaro !


----------



## Corsicum

[…]
Pour l’exemple cité en informatique et en mathématique on a bien à compter du bac :
Licence (3ans)+ master(2ans) = bac + 5 ans
Pour les débouchés après bac+ 5, il est mentionné : _Poursuite des études (thèse) vers la recherche et l'enseignement supérieur….._
Master


----------



## werra-nika

Bonjour!

Dites, svp, si les mots et les expressions "Diplôme de magistère" et "le mastère", "le grade de magistère" sont emplyés correctement dans le texte suivant:​Diplôme de magistère​
Par décision de la Commission d'examen, protocole №13, Ivanova Irina qui a terminé le mastère de l’Université dans la spécialité :

management​
a obtenu le grade de magistère et a acquis la qualification de manager-économiste.
Le présent diplôme est un document d’Etat d’enseignement supérieur.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## Corsicum

[…]
La difficulté est due à une probable absence de ces termes en français.
Hypothèse : _Magistère=Doctorat – Master=Mastère – Titre = grade_
Proposition :
_Par décision de la Commission d'examen, protocole №13, Ivanova Irina, est diplômée du master de l’Université dans la spécialité gestion, obtient le titre de Docteur et la qualification d'économiste gestionnaire. Le présent diplôme est un document d’Etat d’enseignement supérieur._
Merci pour les éventuelles corrections ou remarques.


----------



## werra-nika

On obtien le "Diplome" aussi bien que "le grade de magistère" chez nous après avoir terminé une année d'études supplémentaires après l'université. Et en France on obtient le titre de Docteur?


----------



## EIRAMFRANCE

Bonjour!

Je me demande s'il est possible de dire:

"Il a le niveau d'un master"


MERCI


----------



## sooooophi

On dirait plutôt "il a un niveau Bac +5, ce qui équivaut à un master"


----------



## True North

Je suis quand même étonné de voir ce terme ''master'' au lieu de *maîtrise. *


----------



## sooooophi

En France, la maîtrise est Bac+4, alors que le master Bac+5.
Le Master correspond à un DEA (Diplôme d'Etudes Approfondies) ou DESS (Diplôme d'études supérieures spécialisées).


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,
Suite à des idées différentes,est-ce que, finalement  ,le master (en France) égale bac+4 ou bac+5 ?
Merci


----------



## CapnPrep

Les deux… le master s'étale aujourd'hui sur les deux années suivant la licence. Pour obtenir le diplôme, il faut valider les deux années.


----------



## Bix

La réforme de Bologne (aussi appelée Processus de Sorbonne-Bologne) était censée uniformiser et simplifier les études supérieurs en Europe, mais rien n'est moins sûr.

Pour la France, je vous invite à aller lire l'article Wikipedia suivant, très bien renseigné : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Processus_de_Bologne#France  (+ le lien vers l'article détaillé).


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Le master dure 2 ans : il commence la 4e année (d'université / post bac) et se termine par un diplôme (on l'espère) après la 5e année.


----------



## Lly4n4

Attention, à ne pas confondre avec l'homophone "mastère" (parfois orthographié "mastaire") :
Les Mastères Spécialisés sont des formations temps plein en cursus  formation initiale, ou temps partagé en formation continue. Les MS sont  des formations de niveau post Master, diplômantes (Bac+6) et accréditées  par la Conférence des Grandes Écoles.


----------



## Gemmenita

sooooophi said:


> En France, la maîtrise est Bac+4, alors que le master Bac+5.
> Le Master correspond à un DEA (Diplôme D'études Approfondies) ou DESS (Diplôme d'études supérieures spécialisées).




Alors quelle différence entre le master et la maîtrise?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

La maîtrise est une ancienne dénomination d'une seule année conduisant à bac +4.
Le master est une nouvelle dénomination de deux années conduisant à bac +5.


----------



## Lly4n4

La maîtrise est un diplôme officiel validant 4 ans d'études. Il n'est plus délivré aujourd'hui. 
Les étudiants maintenant qui sont à leur quatrième année d'études sont en Master-1. En cinquième année, s'ils réussissent leurs examens, ils recevront un Master comme diplôme. 

Un cursus universitaire classique avec les diplômes en gras :
_Terminale (*Bac*) _> Licence 1 > Licence 2 > Licence 3 (*Licence) *> Master 1 > Master 2 (*Master*)

Avant : 
_Terminale (*Bac*) _> DEUG 1 > DEUG 2 (*DEUG) *> Maîtrise 1 > Maîtrise 2 (*Maîtrise*) > DESS (*DESS*)


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour atcheque et Lly4n4 !

Aujourd'hui, en relisant ce fil, je vois à ma grande surprise, que j'ai raté vous remercier pour vos réponses tant éclaircissantes !
(Dont je ne sais toujours pas la raison ! Peut-être je n'étais pas avertie par un email de notification non envoyé ou d'autres raisons),

C'est pourquoi aujourd'hui et ici je vous remercie infiniment pour vos réponses. MERCI BEAUCOUP !


----------

